# 2013 AKC Exemplary Companion Dog:



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.akc.org/news/ace/2013/honorees.cfm

"Bart," a Vizsla owned by Darcy Hodges of Brooks, Georgia

Bart was only three years old -- a strong, young dog from a well-planned breeding that had already completed his AKC conformation championship – when he developed a limp during hunt and field season.

The veterinarian found a lump on the top of his left shoulder and the x-rays revealed 80% of the scapula eaten away by cancer. Bart had his entire front left leg removed.

But, Bart was a true working dog. In October 2008, only four months after his amputation and three weeks after completing chemotherapy, Bart earned his Senior Hunter title and continued to the Master Hunter level. There were times during their hunt tests when judges would look sympathetically at the poor girl and her three-legged dog, but sympathy soon changed to awe as many were moved, often to tears, by Bart's courage and determination. Bart earned his Master Hunter title ten months after his amputation and became the first Vizsla in history to have completed the title with three legs.

In the summer of 2010, Darcy and Bart were invited to visit with the Wounded Warriors in Ft. Campbell, Kentucky. Later that fall, the Wounded Warriors came to Atlanta and watched Bart compete in a field trial. Most recently, nearing his eighth birthday, Bart ran fast and hard during a guided hunt with the Wounded Warriors, inspiring soldiers that had returned home without all of their limbs but were overcoming their battle scars


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Darcy sounds like a wonderful owner.
A lot of us would have felt sorry/over protective of Bart and retired him. She saw a dog that still had fire in him, and gave him a chance to prove he still had it.
I bet they make a great team in the field.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

That is a very moving story!! Just like TexasRed said, "She saw a dog that still had fire in him..." Three cheers for Darcy and Bart!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## LEVIsMom (Jun 11, 2013)

Amazing and powerful story! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Newest story about Bart, the wonder 3 legged Vizsla.

_Many of you know the story, and that Darcy & Bart will be at Eukanuba this year as one of five ACE Award recipients (Exemplary Companion Dog; see http://www.akc.org/news/ace/2013/honorees.cfm)
Here is another link to a story about them 
http://www.dailyreportonline.com/PubArticleDRO.jsp?id=1202625932317&thepage=1

Darcy & Bart are incredible representatives of our breed and a role-model to all of how love and determination can overcome an overwhelming adversity. 
Sal Dickinson
Edisonia Vizslas_


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

A simple answer - A well bred V is all HEART - nothing more & nothing less !!!!!!!!!


----------

